# Sears Craftsman 8" benchtop drill press 3-speed..... Is it worth it?



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Lately I have gotten some nice new tools. And I've hit my limit for how much I can/will spend on anything for a while. One thing I do need though is a drill press. Need??? Maybe WANT is a better term.

But I found this little drill press. I know it's not what I want, because I want a big one that can do more. But I could still use this guy and it would definitely come in handy. Would have been nice for the project I just completed even.

Here it is. 









It has a little diagram on changing the speeds. But all I did was turn it on to see if it worked. 









They want $46. A friend of mine says that's a decent price. But I don't know. I did sell my old table saw so I have the cash to reinvest in tools or wood. I just don't know if it's worth it. I need to hear some input if you guys don't mind.

Also… I don't even know what I would need to go with it. What kind of bits it would take. What I can and cant use on it… etc.

Thanks guys. Hope you are having a great July 4th weekend!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

If it works good buy it . It's a tool that comes in incredibly handy. Not that much to pay for it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to have one of these and it worked well. I sold mine for $25 many years ago.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

$20 more gets you this, new and guaranteed:

http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-drill-press-60238-9067.html


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Well… see… that's all I really need to know. $20 more is worth getting it new and have all the manuals and such with it. Plus… it has a swivel light. LOL. How can i pass that up.

Seriously though… I can't see pay $46 for something used and rusted when I can go $20 more for new. 
Thanks for your thoughts guys.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Comments cancelled


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

The decision is yours, but believe me you don't want a DP you need it. It's one of those downgraded power tools that is a must have for every workshop. 
But 46 is allot for that, offer him 25


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

Current issue of popular wood working has a coupon to bring that harbor freight press down to $49.99. So, really more like 4 dollars


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I went without a drill press for many years and after having one for a few months I can't imagine how I did it. They are worth spending a tad more and getting a good one.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

That is a good price for that press. One thing to look at beyond whether it works, is how the table is raised or lowered. Believe me that is something that you have to do nearly every time you use it. If the table doesn't raise or lower conveniently, I'd wait for one that does. You definitely "need" a drill press, once you get one you will not know how you got by w/o one.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

To expound on what Bondo is saying…. the table in the one you pictured is adjusted by loosening the clamp and manually sliding it up and down. Usually you have to swivel it back and forth to get it to move either up or down. It can be a pain at times.
If you can find one with a crank where the table moves up and down by simply turning he crank, it's MUCH easier to adjust.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

yep. I had an old 1950's craftsman. GREAT drill press…...until the table needed to be moved up/down. I upgraded to a 14", floor standing Grizzly with a hand-cranked table elevator. I'll never go back.

In the DC area, I commonly see good quality drill presses on craigslist for $50-100. I paid $100 for my Grizzly and it was indistinguishable from new. That said, I'd avoid small/cheap drill presses and hold out for something a little bigger, with better features.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I just bought a little drill press for $30. Never used one before, but now I use it all of the time. You need one.


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

Now that I have one, I can't imagine not having a drill press, even a small one is a big plus. They can do a lot more than just drill holes. Like any tool or machine, getting the best one you can afford will pay off. And I agree, how the table moves up and down is important as you will move it a great deal. Also how much work is it to attach a flat piece of wood and a fence, or a milling table for that matter. A stable base is a good think to have too. Because drill presses are used in so many trades the opportunities for many different ones are almost endless.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Angie, I think $46 is too much for that rusty drill press. It was about $99 new.

Spend a little more and get a floor model with at least a 6" throat- even an good old one is better than some of these new smaller ones with much less capacity!! Just buy one that you want!!...........Jim


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Well…. I don't think I'll be purchasing this one. The table dies move up and down… But I see the point in wanting one that moves easier.

But…. My miter saw died today. So I'll need to be replacing it :'( 
Very sad


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Drill press is a definite NEED. We have a small table top model and use it all the time. You'll want a set of forsner bits to go with it. Can't imagine the DP without them! Sorry about the miter saw. There must be something in the air. Hubby broke the handle (that adjusts the angle) off ours today. Looked at Lowe's and found this: http://www.lowes.com/pd_358938-46069-SM2507LW_0__?productId=3512785&Ntt=miter+saw
It is on the wish list. Hope you find both tools soon!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Wished you lived closer. I have 2 mitre saws I don't use. I would give you one.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

how did your saw die ? Did the motor brushes wear out, or did the switch go bad, or bearings perhaps ? 
I would walk away from that rusty DP …it is way overpriced in that condition ! 
If you've never operated a DP before, keep your hair behind your head and wear short sleeves and no jewelry that might get caught up in it. Be certain to unplug it while changing bits or belt speeds : )
Best wishes,Angie.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

"Wished you lived closer. I have 2 mitre saws I don't use. I would give you one."

*"ROAD TRIP !!!"*

How much vacation time do you have. I hear South Dakota is lovely this time of year, and your kids can get some geography and history lessons along the way


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL!

The guy that I bought it from lives about two hours away. I text him yesterday and he called me to find out whats going on. When I press the switch in it acts like it's going to work and then quits. As I let go of the switch it briefly comes back on and then quits. At first I thought there was a short in it or that the plug was loose in the wall. I moved it to my workbench and blew it out with the air compressor and plugged it in somewhere else and it fired right up… the first time The second time it didn't.

I've got a guy coming over today that is going to show me how to get to the brushes and see if they need replaced. I was told that it's possible to match them up at the hardware store. But I don't know. Cross your fingers.

If I get it fixed… there will be another happy dance 

LOL… If my mom finds out… she will probably say "I aint buying you another tool. I don't have my tables yet" Then… She'd probably tell me if I really need it she'd help. I'm hoping I can just get mine fixed. It's been a good little saw. And then when I can afford a big 12" compound miter saw… I'll go buy one. 

A couple weeks back I went on a building trip to Ohio. It was an interesting trip. On the last day I was given this pile of lumber and a cut list. (LOL… man I wish I had brought a truck to take home all the materials they threw away). 
And yes… when I saw this pile… I was drooling. Monte… Yes…. wood addiction…. lol










Then I was given this saw to cut it with. It spoiled the crap out of me. Belonged to a guy that's had it for years and years. He took great care of it and it showed. It made cutting them 2×12s so easy. I loved it. I decided then that the next miter saw I get will be able to cut 12" stock and be a compound miter saw.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

My God, look at that woog!!!
and all for free?
so jealus lolol
Well done Angie


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh… I didn't get to keep it. I got to CUT it. Which was almost as good. I cut all the pieces for a media/sound booth. It would have been just as good as getting it if they had let me help assemble more. LOL… I was told I wasn't going fast enough and that I was worrying too much about being too accurate. Apparently…. in construction… being a 1/4" off is "good nuff". And I guess the cut doesn't have to be square either. lol


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Construction is not as accurate as they should be.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

In rough carpentry, 1/4" is indeed within the ballpark. This doesn't mean you can't strive for better. As far as square cuts go, a speed square and circular saw will give you good results, quickly. Sometimes you have to balance quality with speed. I can't tell you the amount of times I've heard "we're not building a piano".


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol. The first time I was asked if I wanted to use the circular saw I passed. Then I watched him as he showed me how to use the speed square and then not cut on the line or to the line at all. After that… I was fine using it.

Alot of the guys on the job were from Alabama. Their favorite saying when something was a little off was "I can't see it from my house". They were a great group of guys to work with. It was a lot of fun and I learned alot.

OHHHHH!!!!! Guess what? Happy Dance time!!!! My miter saw is fixed


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

I had wrote a longer post… LOL! (rabbit trail). Went back and deleted it. I'll just post a new forum for that story. LOL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Good deal on the saw. Now you can get a drill press.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah! Definitely want to get a drill press. Gonna look around a little more.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

That looks like an older crapsman tool, maybe 80's. 46 bucks won't even buy you a CT saw blade of substance these days. Ya, newer models might cost only a tad more, but newer models are not like the older stuff. I'd personally buy this one , but I won't buy any crapsman product sold in the last 15 years.

I've got craftsman belt sanders and other tools) that have worked commerically for pushing 40 years now with only small replacement parts, but I've torn apart recent stuff to find out why it didn't work after only a few hours. Too much rush to the bottom to compete with Malwart or some other cheapo distributor.

Offer 35, It's a no-brainer at asking price. unless it's obviously damaged. Chuck a piece of 12" 1/4" rod in the chuck and scope out any wobble…Wobble is not good. .Dickering point.

Good luck!

Eric in cowtown

Good luck.

Eric


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Those little DP's are all pretty similar. I had an 8" Griz to start with….it worked fine, but the difference in power and mass between an 8" and 12" is huge. You'll eventually want to spin some bigger forstner bits that'll make the smaller DP's work really hard….plus the smaller ones vibrate more. A DP can also spin sanding drums and double as a sander. A used 10" or 12" is a step in the right direction IMO.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd never pay $46 for a used bench top drill press. I had to think long and hard on spending $150 for this drill press I just got this week off of craigslist. If it wasn't for the wife nagging me to get it I probably would have passed.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Harbour freight in todays parade magazine has a drill press mew for $49.00. Check it out!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Harbour freight in todays parade magazine has a drill press mew for $49.00. Check it out!

You get what you pay for.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

AlanBienlein, That would be a no-brainer for me. That is one incredible DP for $150. Your wife is smarter than you are.


----------

